# Stockpiling Ammo



## WinterBorn (Jun 4, 2019)

I found this video on YouTube.    Looks like solid info.  I'll still keep my own stockpiles, but the idea that you need tens of thousands of rounds might be nonsense.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jun 4, 2019)

I recently bought a 1000 round case of 9 x 19mm.

I also have a spam can of x39mm that's lasted awhile.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jun 4, 2019)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> I recently bought a 1000 round case of 9 x 19mm.
> 
> I also have a spam can of x39mm that's lasted awhile.



I can burn thru some ammo when I am at the range often.   But I wouldn't be doing that in a SHTF scenario.  

And I really like the video shooting down the "Ammo as Barter" part.    That never made sense to me.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jun 4, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> I found this video on YouTube.    Looks like solid info.  I'll still keep my own stockpiles, but the idea that you need tens of thousands of rounds might be nonsense.


Mind your business


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 4, 2019)

Naturally renewable arrows? This guy's out of his ever-lovin' mind!
I ruined an arrow and almost cried! Yeah, I shot my steel spinner target with it. In hindsight, that was a very stupid idea. It was a target tip and it crushed the shaft right behind it.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jun 4, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > I recently bought a 1000 round case of 9 x 19mm.
> ...


Yeah, the 9mm will likely be gone in a while, the 75B and 92S always end up going to the range.

And I'm thinking of getting another spam can for the AK and SKS and locking that away for an emergency.


----------



## night_son (Jun 4, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> I found this video on YouTube.    Looks like solid info.  I'll still keep my own stockpiles, but the idea that you need tens of thousands of rounds might be nonsense.



I've reloaded two spectrums of general ammo for years. One spectrum is for plinking and maintaining skill and weapon familiarity, the other is for fine tuning custom and wildcat rounds for hunting and special purposes. In a real life SHTF or disaster/survival situation my primary objective is to possess enough ammo to acquire more ammunition, if that makes sense. I've got a map in my head of waypoints in specific order just to accomplish that. Factoring in competition for food, gas and other basic necessities and others in my area who might have similar plans, the number of rounds required to do that varies.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jun 4, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > I found this video on YouTube.    Looks like solid info.  I'll still keep my own stockpiles, but the idea that you need tens of thousands of rounds might be nonsense.
> ...



Mind my business?     Hey numbnuts, I didn't tell you how much ammo to stockpile.   Do what you want.

Although I seem to recall you talking about being broke, so stockpiling guns and ammo is probably beyond your means.


----------



## night_son (Jun 4, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> Naturally renewable arrows? This guy's out of his ever-lovin' mind!
> I ruined an arrow and almost cried! Yeah, I shot my steel spinner target with it. In hindsight, that was a very stupid idea. It was a target tip and it crushed the shaft right behind it.



Kind of like every time I bend up a fishing arrowhead missing a carp and hitting a rock on the bottom . . .


----------



## Jitss617 (Jun 4, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Yea so mind your business.. thanks


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 4, 2019)

night_son said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Naturally renewable arrows? This guy's out of his ever-lovin' mind!
> ...


 Exactly like that.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jun 4, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



I was minding my own business.  How about you mind yours?   If you don't like the thread, keep moving.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jun 4, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Delete your thread then .. keep your nose out our biz


----------



## WinterBorn (Jun 4, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> night_son said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



I think what he meant was that most arrows can be recovered.  Yeah, some will be screwed up and some lost.  But hit or miss, ammo is expending, at the very least, powder & primers.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 4, 2019)

I've been thinking about getting some 9mm, but damn, if you want anything different the price more than doubles!


----------



## WinterBorn (Jun 4, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



Awwww, did I trigger you?    Do you need a safe space?

Look junior, if you don't like the thread don't post in it.   Nobody is paying any attention to your business.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 4, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > night_son said:
> ...



I bet he hasn't done much arrow shooting. It doesn't work like that, and arrows are expensive. I think I had it worked out to where they're around $13 apiece.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jun 4, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> I've been thinking about getting some 9mm, but damn, if you want anything different the price more than doubles!



It ain't cheap.   Even .22 ammo has gone way up.


----------



## Jitss617 (Jun 4, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


I will when you mind your business old man


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 4, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > I've been thinking about getting some 9mm, but damn, if you want anything different the price more than doubles!
> ...



What?! When was this? It was down to normal a few months ago.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jun 4, 2019)

I'd like to get my stockpile of .223/5.56mm and .308NATO up to 1,000 rounds.   But that is mainly because we have more than one gun in those calibers.   Probably still excessive.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jun 4, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



The thread is up and staying up.    So either deal with it or......actually, your only option is to deal with it.

Once again, no one is minding your business.   No one cares.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jun 4, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



I guess I am just reminiscing about paying 1/2 to 1 penny a shot back in the "good ol' days".   I haven't bought much .22 in a while.   I've been going thru my 2 bricks of ammo on most shooting trips.  And I bought that several years ago.


----------



## miketx (Jun 4, 2019)

I've got thousands of rounds.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 4, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



It's back to normal now, several years ago the price was jacked!


----------



## WinterBorn (Jun 4, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...



And exactly how, in your delusional mind, do you see me not minding my business?


----------



## WinterBorn (Jun 4, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



When you could find it.   I remember going into a Bass Pro and a local gun shop and the .22 shelves were bare.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jun 4, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



Jitss, first you repeatedly accuse me of not minding my own business.    Then, when I ask exactly how am I not minding my own business, you find it funny.   I find it pretty funny that you can't answer a simple question.    Not surprising, but still funny.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 4, 2019)

This guys wrong on so many counts I dont even know where to start.
   He talks in absolutes and tries to compare the wild west to a modern day SHTF scenario.
  People didnt live in cities by the millions that totally rely on outside sources for their survival.
  Back then you could survive off the land and many people did just that.
   Small arms cant go against the military?
Afghanistan and Vietnam says different,IED's,blowing bridges and railways,there are endless ways to stop the flow of supplies to a modern military. Besides,Americans are very unlikely to face a military force of a foreign nation,and the idea that American forces are going to shoot their friends,family and neighbors is complete bullshit.


----------



## deannalw (Jun 4, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> This guys wrong on so many counts I dont even know where to start.
> He talks in absolutes and tries to compare the wild west to a modern day SHTF scenario.
> People didnt live in cities by the millions that totally rely on outside sources for their survival.
> Back then you could survive off the land and many people did just that.
> ...




Yer gonna get a beatin.

HA!


----------



## deannalw (Jun 4, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> I found this video on YouTube.    Looks like solid info.  I'll still keep my own stockpiles, but the idea that you need tens of thousands of rounds might be nonsense.




James reloads for our guns. He tried to teach me how to do it, but I'm way too smart for that. It's a dreadfully boring process he can keep to himself. 

He's a lil OCD so I think we have more ammo than a beach has particles of sand.

He bought me an old bubble gum machine at an auction. I filled it with 9mm.


----------



## miketx (Jun 4, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> I'd like to get my stockpile of .223/5.56mm and .308NATO up to 1,000 rounds.   But that is mainly because we have more than one gun in those calibers.   Probably still excessive.


Yes turn it all in you don't need more than a box of shells.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jun 4, 2019)

miketx said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > I'd like to get my stockpile of .223/5.56mm and .308NATO up to 1,000 rounds.   But that is mainly because we have more than one gun in those calibers.   Probably still excessive.
> ...



Not only 'No', but 'Hell NO!'.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jun 4, 2019)

deannalw said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > This guys wrong on so many counts I dont even know where to start.
> ...



Probably not.   Small guerilla tactics work great against a superior force.   Unless you expect armed civilians to meet the foreign forces in pitched battles.

A quick Google search showed that there are 12.7 million hunters in the US.    If half of them hunt some sort of bigger game, that puts over 6 million snipers in the field.


----------



## SandSquid (Jun 10, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



Same out here and Walmart people would learn the schedule so when they'd get their delivery it'd be gone in a couple hours by me.   I've got a decent stock, mostly by what I shoot most often.  22 and 5.56.   Then some 7mm mags for the hunting rifle, and 9mm/40's for the handguns.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 10, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



I learned back in the "good old days" that those cheap Thundercraps shoot badly. It pays to get slightly better .22 ammo.


----------



## SandSquid (Jun 10, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> deannalw said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



I guess if you want to lose a LOT of lives for a cause. 

Give or take 1 million north vietnamese lives lost to less than 60k for the US.  100k or so in Afghanistan to 2500 US in OEF.  Bosnia was a few thousand vs. a few dozen.   Haiti we lost 1, and they lost a couple hundred.  Kosovo we lost 2, they lost 1800.  Pakistan 15 vs. 30k.  Grenada 19 vs. 115..

I think what you see again and again is the "great" return is that if you can keep replenishing your ranks and live with being killed off at a 10-1 to 40-1 rate, maybe the US will grow tired of killing you in MUCH greater numbers.  And remember most of those places... life is a LOT harder than the US.  It's not wearing realtree camo to walmart because you think it looks cool.  It's hardened people, used to living off the land, growing up in war. 

Now I don't see a reason for that to ever happen, but if you have 12.7 million hunters, maybe some are snipers.  The overwhelming majority of them are hunters though and have ZERO training in military small arms tactics.   Just cause you wear hunt deer and put 100 rounds a weekend through your rifle and sit up in a deer stand a few times a year doesn't mean you are a sniper.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jun 10, 2019)

SandSquid said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > deannalw said:
> ...



Not a trained military sniper.    But someone who has spent considerable time concealing themselves from wild animals and is (or should be) capable of making one kill shots out to 250+ yards.    No threat to Carlos Hathcock's records, but serviceable nonetheless.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 10, 2019)

SandSquid said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > deannalw said:
> ...



I've seen guys shoot a deer fly @ 200 yards with an HMR. I hate deer flies!


----------



## SandSquid (Jun 10, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> SandSquid said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



Vs. a deer?   Maybe, but I doubt many have hunted anything past 100 yards.  Also deer don't wear body armor and do the Baghdad shuffle. or shoot back (usually first).   

Like I said, I don't think there'd ever be a reason, but if for some reason a group of people decided to fight the US military, their only chance would be throwing people away and hoping for a war of attrition.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jun 10, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> SandSquid said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



Deer flies were the ban of my existence when I was a land surveyor many years ago.    They are attracted to you when you try to swat them.  My brother used to swat at them, then step over close to me and stand very still.   It took me a while before I figured out he was "giving" me deer flies.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jun 10, 2019)

SandSquid said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > SandSquid said:
> ...



There is also the potential of what is happening in the ME.    The fighters hide in the general population.   The only way to root them out is to be brutal to the entire population.    Quite unpopular.


----------



## SandSquid (Jun 10, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> SandSquid said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



There is that, but then that's assuming that those resisting can provide for the masses to keep their support.  

But you are describing these wars I've listed where the rate is still very very poor for survivability for those who fight against the US military.


----------



## WinterBorn (Jun 10, 2019)

SandSquid said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > SandSquid said:
> ...



I think the US population would be very supportive.

I have always maintained that, once the US military is beaten, the population would surrender fairly quickly.   At least on the surface.   But we are a spoiled, whiny, rebellious population.     We would be a nightmare to subdue.


----------



## SandSquid (Jun 10, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> SandSquid said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



I'd like to think that, but we are a really spoiled population.  I don't see Americans willing to go back to the stone age, unless it is REALLY worth dying for.  We have a LOT to lose.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jun 10, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > I recently bought a 1000 round case of 9 x 19mm.
> ...


Exactly after shtf day youre not going to be blowing though it like a fag at a san fran pride parade .
Ive heard all different estimates of what you should keep around 

To much is never enough ?IN some bad shtf scenarios you could probably always use some for barter 
one never knows do one


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 10, 2019)

SandSquid said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > deannalw said:
> ...



  How'd it work out for the british when they went against a bunch of farmers who knew how to shoot?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 10, 2019)

SandSquid said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > SandSquid said:
> ...



  First of all the US military is not going to fire on US citizens. Second,do you think these guys are going to marching down the street in plane sight?


----------



## SandSquid (Jun 10, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> SandSquid said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



Again, a war of attrition.  And granted that was in an battle where the difference between rifles and the best military weapons was much smaller than today.  Remember the colonies were their own army.  People raised tough on the land, fighting natives.  Not some guy in a deer stand thinking he can shoot US troops.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jun 10, 2019)

SandSquid said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > SandSquid said:
> ...




tell it to the VC and Afghanis


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jun 10, 2019)

SandSquid said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > SandSquid said:
> ...



    Whata dumbfuck.
Who in their right mind would shoot from a deer stand?
  And do you really believe US troops are going to be firing on their friends and family?
   There would be mass desertions if they were ordered to do so.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jun 10, 2019)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> SandSquid said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


YEp most police and sheriffs departments will also be callin in sick day 1

by day 7 morons like him will be wishing they had a rifle , sidearm and plenty of ammo when the scavengers descend


----------



## SandSquid (Jun 10, 2019)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> SandSquid said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



Yup, like I said 10-40:1 kill rate for the US against them.  They won a war of attrition.  Two groups of people that truly lived off the land, had fought for that land


----------



## WinterBorn (Jun 10, 2019)

Deplorable Yankee said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...



The barter idea was discussed in the video.

Do you really want to help arm random people?


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Jun 10, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> Deplorable Yankee said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



they have a point with strangers from out of nowhere, its a good one . BUT 
more likely Its gonna be all local. 
Is a farmer or someone from a neighboring town really random ?


----------



## anynameyouwish (Jun 10, 2019)

night_son said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > I found this video on YouTube.    Looks like solid info.  I'll still keep my own stockpiles, but the idea that you need tens of thousands of rounds might be nonsense.
> ...




 "In a real life SHTF or disaster/survival situation my primary objective is to possess enough ammo to acquire more ammunition, if that makes sense. I've got a map in my head of waypoints in specific order just to accomplish that. Factoring in competition for food, gas and other basic necessities and others in my area who might have similar plans, the number of rounds required to do that varies. "


I see.

So you are planning on using your stockpiled ammo to kill other people to take their food and ammo.

working together cooperatively to survive is just not an option for you.


I'm guessing you are a conservative.


----------



## Crixus (Jun 15, 2019)

WinterBorn said:


> I found this video on YouTube.    Looks like solid info.  I'll still keep my own stockpiles, but the idea that you need tens of thousands of rounds might be nonsense.




Depends on how much shooting you do. My neighbor doe cowboy action shooting and IPSC, so he will at any given time have ten thousand rounds of .38 spcl and .38 super on hand at any given time. I can and do burn thousand of .22 rimfire year round. My favorite bolt gun is an old military caliber (6.6x55 Swede) so I buy allot of Privi Partizan ammo on line. And anyone who owns class 3, well 10,000 rounds is just a tease. On hand I have about 250 rounds of 6.5 and 2,000 .22, but I’ve been working on that pile for 2 years.


----------



## Crixus (Jun 15, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> Naturally renewable arrows? This guy's out of his ever-lovin' mind!
> I ruined an arrow and almost cried! Yeah, I shot my steel spinner target with it. In hindsight, that was a very stupid idea. It was a target tip and it crushed the shaft right behind it.




Yeah I bet you shoot one of them parallel limb 420,000 FPS mechanism things to and carbon arrows to boot. Last now I bought new was a Hoyt vectrix. Hell on carbon arrows. Especially if you use heavy inserts.


----------

